# Echec d'envoi groupé dans Outlook : adresse invalide



## kro-magnon (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

 Je souhaite envoyer un mail à plusieurs destinataires, j'ai donc créé des groupes (de moins de 50 adresses pour ne pas être bloqué par mon FAI!). Mais lors de l'envoi ça ne part pas et il m'envoie ça :

 5.1.1 Adresse d au moins un destinataire invalide. Invalid recipient. OFR_416 [416]

 Problème, je ne sais pas laquelle, et je n'ai rien trouvé dans les préférences d'outlook 2011 me permettant de faire partir le mail quand même !

 Le seul programme windaube et il me fait ch**** !!!!!! raaaaahh
 Help, il s'agit de mes voeux et j'aimerais bien qu'ils partent avant la fin de mois !

 ++


----------



## Aliboron (18 Janvier 2012)

kro-magnon a dit:


> Problème, je ne sais pas laquelle, et je n'ai rien trouvé dans les préférences d'outlook 2011 me permettant de faire partir le mail quand même !


Normal, et ça n'a a priori pas de rapport direct avec Outlook : comme le précise le message d'erreur c'est ton FAI qui rejette un envoi contenant (au moins) une adresse mal rédigée. Autrement dit avec des caractères non acceptés, un nom de domaine incohérent, quelque chose du genre (parfois tout bêtement un espace qui s'est collé à la suite du dernier caractère), une recherche sur internet sur "Error 5.1.1" te renseignera plus précisément au besoin. Le genre de truc qui arrive généralement quand on n'a pas ajouté "proprement" des adresses valides mais plutôt copié-collé des adresses, parfois à la queue-leu-leu, etc....

A toi de faire le ménage. Le plus probable, c'est que dans la liste des adresses du groupe concerné, tu aies un signe devant les adresses "douteuses", et c'est donc par là que tu dois commencer ton tri. Logiquement, tu peux déjà écarter tous les contacts du carnet d'adresses (icône spécifique) qu'on supposera correctement saisis et te concentrer sur les autres. Au pire, en scindant le groupe concerné en deux pour déterminer dans quelle partie se cache l'intrus, etc... Mais sinon, je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais faire le tri autrement.



kro-magnon a dit:


> Le seul programme windaube et il me fait ch**** !!!!!! raaaaahh


Oui, enfin, le programme principalement en cause, il est plutôt situé entre la chaise et le clavier... 


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Par ailleurs, dans ce fil, il est question d&#8217;Outlook 2011 et plus particulièrement des ses fonctions de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## boddy (18 Janvier 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Logiquement, tu peux déjà écarter tous les contacts du carnet d'adresses (icône spécifique) qu'on supposera correctement saisis et te concentrer sur les autres.



Pas si sûr !
J'en ai fait l'expérience en envoyant les Voeux.
3 contacts de mon carnet d'adresses avaient supprimé leurs adresses mails en se gardant bien de prévenir... et ça bloquait l'envoi en entier.
J'ai dû partir à la pêche... et les trouver non sans une certaine _exaspération _:hein:


----------



## Aliboron (18 Janvier 2012)

boddy a dit:


> 3 contacts de mon carnet d'adresses avaient supprimé leurs adresses mails en se gardant bien de prévenir... et ça bloquait l'envoi en entier.


Tu es sûre ? C'est curieux qu'un serveur SMTP rejette un envoi parce qu'une adresse n'est plus utilisée. 

A priori, les vérifications au niveau du serveur SMTP se contentent de vérifier la cohérence de l'adresse (caractères et syntaxe utilisée). Les adresses inexistantes font plutôt l'objet de messages de rejet "individuels" après l'envoi, rejet par le serveur de l'hébergeur du compte supprimé (il n'a plus l'adresse dans sa liste, donc il refuse le message). Mais bon, il peut y avoir des subtilités...


----------



## boddy (18 Janvier 2012)

Oh que oui je suis sûre.

Pour avoir un message individuel "Mail delivry...", il faut que ce soit un envoie avec une seule adresse.
Dans un message groupé, tout est rejeté et... t'as plus qu'à trouver le coupable (erreur dans l'adresse, ou adresse qui n'existe plus).

Quelque part on peut penser qu'Outlook est très malin, mais, malin à demi parce qu'il pourrait nous dire les adresses qui ne lui conviennent pas.


----------



## Aliboron (18 Janvier 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Quelque part on peut penser qu'Outlook est très malin, mais, malin à demi parce qu'il pourrait nous dire les adresses qui ne lui conviennent pas.


Il faudra que je vérifie (ne peux pas le faire dans l'immédiat) mais si je ne m'abuse il y a une icône de triangle jaune pour les adresses présumées invalides lorsqu'on les saisit dans le champ "À". 

Sauf si tu veux parler des "Groupes", en quel cas il est possible que les choses soient différentes, les groupes sont des objets un peu fantomatiques, il peuvent contenir n'importe quoi ou presque. Je n'en utilise pas beaucoup mais c'est assez déroutant quand on constate qu'ils ont des possibilités très limitées par rapport aux "vrais" contacts, si je me souviens bien.


----------



## Aliboron (18 Janvier 2012)

Bon, pas de triangle jaune pour les adresses mal rédigées mais quelques observations :

- si l'adresse incorrecte est saisie dans un des champs de destinataires, il y a ou pas rejet du message en bloc par le serveur. Celui de Free rejette le message (et cite l'adresse mal rédigée), celui de Gmail prend en charge le message.

- si l'adresse incorrecte est saisie dans un groupe, mêmes constatations. Dans le journal des erreurs (menu "Fenêtres"), comme précédemment, on a une ligne qui indique clairement l'adresse qui ne "passe" pas (dans mon cas, avec un nom de domaine incomplet - sans .com)

- si les adresses sont "vraisemblables" mais correspondent à des boîtes fermées par l'utilisateur ou inexistantes, les courriers partent dans tous les cas. Évidemment, on a ensuite droit à un message d'erreur pour chacune des adresses erronées qui sont dans les destinataires, messages d'ailleurs assez clairs.

Bon, avec ça, il ne devrait tout de même pas être trop compliqué de retrouver les intrus...


----------



## boddy (19 Janvier 2012)

Pas pour moi.

Je prends 3 adresses : 1 sur Yahoo, 1 sur Hotmail, 1 sur Orange (c'est celle là dont le compte a été résilié). Mon FAI c'est Orange. Je fais un envoi groupé - pas à partir d'un Groupe.

Si je fais une erreur dans la saisie d'une adresse, j'ai un message qui me dit quelle adresse a un problème.

Si je mets une adresse qui a été résilié, j'ai le message en pièce jointe et rien ne part.
Je mets aussi en pièce jointe la fenêtre avec un triangle jaune qui cumule les essais que fait Outlook toutes les 10 minutes.


----------



## Aliboron (19 Janvier 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Je prends 3 adresses : 1 sur Yahoo, 1 sur Hotmail, 1 sur Orange (c'est celle là dont le compte a été résilié). Mon FAI c'est Orange.


C'est probablement que le serveur SMTP d'Orange va plus loin que d'autres et fait une vérification immédiate de l'existence des adresses qui sont hébergées chez Orange. Mets une adresse résiliée chez un autre hébergeur et tu auras très probablement le comportement plus classique de l'envoi suivi, quelques minutes plus tard de la réception d'un message de rejet.


----------



## boddy (19 Janvier 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> C'est probablement que le serveur SMTP d'Orange va plus loin que d'autres et fait une vérification immédiate de l'existence des adresses qui sont hébergées chez Orange. Mets une adresse résiliée chez un autre hébergeur et tu auras très probablement le comportement plus classique de l'envoi suivi, quelques minutes plus tard de la réception d'un message de rejet.



Bien vu : mon FAI est Orange et l'adresse résiliée était sur Orange.
Avec une adresse résiliée sur un autre FAI, il y a bien une notification d'Orange spécifiant quelle adresse est invalide.


----------



## Aliboron (19 Janvier 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Avec une adresse résiliée sur un autre FAI, il y a bien une notification d'Orange spécifiant quelle adresse est invalide.


Non (mais c'est point de détail), ce n'est pas Orange mais le serveur POP hébergeant l'adresse résiliée qui envoie une notification de rejet.

Bref, pour en revenir au problème initial de kro-magnon, bien qu'il n'ait pas donné beaucoup de précisions sur le contexte, notre ami a maintenant toutes les données en main pour trouver la solution à son problème...


----------



## kro-magnon (20 Janvier 2012)

Aarrrggggh j'ai bien lu mais y a quelques point qui m'échappe....de toute façon je viens d'avoir encore un autre soucis avec Outlook !!! 

 Donc pour revenir à ce que tu me répondais plus haut, j'ai bien vérifié la forme de chaque adresse, virées toutes celles qui ne venaient pas de mon carnet d'adresse, et rien n'y fait.
 Je vais voir du coté du serveur pop puisqu'il s'agit de celui de mon site, mais j'ai un doute, l'année dernière la même liste est passée sans soucis avec entourage. Je suis quasiment sur que le rejet vient d'une suppression de compte mail parmi les destinataires.

 Sur la version PC il fait sortir les messages valides, et renvoie un message pour ceux dont l'adresse ou l'existence pose un soucis.

 Bref, de toute façon ce matin en ouvrant OUTLOOK je l'ai trouvé vide...... tout mes dossiers sont  visibles, les boites fonctionnent sans problème, mais TOUT mes dossiers sont vides..... j'ai une sauvegarde de l'identité principale que je suis allé réinstaller depuis time machine, mais ça ne marche pas, et maintenant même outlook plante.....

 Bref, je sais que je soucis principal est mon manque de compétence en programmation, et que je ne connais pas assez les entrailles de ce soft, mais franchement ça me fait mal au c** !!:mouais:

 Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses, je vais, des que j'aurais récupérer mes données refaire des tests !


----------



## Aliboron (20 Janvier 2012)

kro-magnon a dit:


> Donc pour revenir à ce que tu me répondais plus haut, j'ai bien vérifié la forme de chaque adresse, virées toutes celles qui ne venaient pas de mon carnet d'adresse, et rien n'y fait.
> Je vais voir du coté du serveur pop puisqu'il s'agit de celui de mon site, mais j'ai un doute, l'année dernière la même liste est passée sans soucis avec entourage. Je suis quasiment sur que le rejet vient d'une suppression de compte mail parmi les destinataires.


Je pense qu'on a largement traité de ce sujet plus haut. Si rejet il y a, ce n'est pas Outlook, c'est le serveur SMTP qui rejette, il faut donc regarder dans les différents messages d'erreur (quand il y en a) pour trouver la cause, sinon, chercher l'intrus (pas toujours évident).



kro-magnon a dit:


> Sur la version PC il fait sortir les messages valides, et renvoie un message pour ceux dont l'adresse ou l'existence pose un soucis.


C'est le serveur qui renvoie (ou pas) des messages d'erreur, revoir les échanges ci-dessus.



kro-magnon a dit:


> ce matin en ouvrant OUTLOOK je l'ai trouvé vide...... tout mes dossiers sont  visibles, les boites fonctionnent sans problème, mais TOUT mes dossiers sont vides..... j'ai une sauvegarde de l'identité principale que je suis allé réinstaller depuis time machine, mais ça ne marche pas, et maintenant même outlook plante.....


Pas bon signe, mais on manque d'éléments pour répondre. S'agirait-il d'un choix d'affichage des messages "non lus seulement" ? D'une modification/corruption de la base de données (quand as-tu fait une reconstruction) ? D'une intervention éventuellement involontaire (dossier "Identité principale" déplacé/renommé/supprimé) ?



kro-magnon a dit:


> je sais que je soucis principal est mon manque de compétence en programmation


Non, non, heureusement, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir des compétences en programmation pour utiliser les logiciels. Un peu de patience pour lire les manuels, consulter l'aide, apprendre à utiliser l'outil, en quelque sorte, ça ne peut pas nuire, par contre. Tu peux éventuellement trouver un peu d'aide sur la page dédiée d'Yves Cornil. Ou sinon (en anglais) sur la FAQ MVP...


----------



## kro-magnon (24 Janvier 2012)

Bon je résume au mieux de mes capacités si il faut préciser dites le moi.

 Vendredi, plantage complet de mon outlook je retrouve tout mes dossiers vides. Je venais de reconstruire la base 3 jours avant. Je tente de récupérer mes données via time machine. mais cela ne marche pas, résultat je pense que j'ai fini de pourrir le soft en tenant des réinstallation non adéquate.
 Donc samedi, réinstallation de time machine complète je vous passe les détails mais dimanche soir tout fonctionne, hier (donc lundi) je passe la journée à nettoyer mon identité principale. Je jette mes vieux mails, je trie, export via outlook une sauvegarde de mes messages envoyés.
En gros j'ai gardé 1 an et demi de mail. 
Ceci représente encore une base de 4,64 go. je sais c'est gros mais j'ai besoin de mon historique.
 (Et dernier chose il me semble mais je en suis pas sur avoir jeter une de mes 4 identités principales présente dans le dossier, celle ou il n'y avait rien dedans.)

 Bref ce matin j'ouvre et je constate qu'il démarre sur une identité par défaut qu'il a créé  je ne sais comment. Que mon identité cleanée hier que j'avais renommé pour la reconnaitre n'est plus prise en compte. Je lis les message du forum, opus faut pas les renommer....
Du coup je la remets sous son nom d'origine, je dégage celle qu'il crée mais rien n'y fait. 
Quand j'ouvre il m'en créé une vierge et ne part pas sur la mienne......

 bref help......


----------



## Aliboron (24 Janvier 2012)

kro-magnon a dit:


> ce matin j'ouvre et je constate qu'il démarre sur une identité par défaut qu'il a créé  je ne sais comment. Que mon identité cleanée hier que j'avais renommé pour la reconnaitre n'est plus prise en compte. Je lis les message du forum, opus faut pas les renommer....


Il faut lancer l'utilitaire de base de données (tenir la touche option au lancement d'Outlook), sélectionner l'identité voulue et, avec le menu "roue dentée", en bas, la désigner comme identité "par défaut". Ensuite, le lancement devrait se passer normalement.

Dans ton cas, je suppose que tu avais renommé en sautant cette étape de désignation. Du coup, au lancement, il a cherché l'identité dont il avait mémorisé le nom précédemment et, ne la trouvant pas, il en a créé une vide...


----------



## kro-magnon (25 Janvier 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Il faut lancer l'utilitaire de base de données (tenir la touche option au lancement d'Outlook), sélectionner l'identité voulue et, avec le menu "roue dentée", en bas, la désigner comme identité "par défaut". Ensuite, le lancement devrait se passer normalement.
> 
> Dans ton cas, je suppose que tu avais renommé en sautant cette étape de désignation. Du coup, au lancement, il a cherché l'identité dont il avait mémorisé le nom précédemment et, ne la trouvant pas, il en a créé une vide...



 C'était ça j'avais un peu fouiné sur le net avec les lien que tu m'avais fournis et j'ai réussi à réparé la base !
Maintenant question, j'avais plusieurs identités principales obsolètes dans le dossier je les ai mis à la corbeille je peux les effacer définitivement ou pas ?
j'ai peur que ça me refasse bug le logiciel en fait...

 Merci en tout cas !


----------



## Aliboron (25 Janvier 2012)

kro-magnon a dit:


> j'avais plusieurs identités principales obsolètes dans le dossier je les ai mis à la corbeille je peux les effacer définitivement ou pas ?


Lors d'une reconstruction de la base de données, Outlook fait une copie de l'identité, par sécurité. Une fois l'opération terminée, cette copie est renommée et devient une archive. Cela permet, en cas de problème, de revenir en arrière. A l'inverse, une fois qu'on a constaté que tout va bien, l'archive en question n'a plus d'utilité et peut être supprimée sans inconvénient. A plus forte raison quand il y en a plusieurs...


----------

